Ask HN: What are some good non-fiction books on politics - varunperla
======
varunperla
Hi, I would like to use my free to time learning some history and politics.
Let me know your favorites

~~~
mitchbob
A great book at the intersection of politics and history is George Orwell's
Homage to Catalonia. (1) It's about his experiences in the Spanish Civil War.

(1)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homage_to_Catalonia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homage_to_Catalonia)

